# Looking for some web testers



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Greetings everyone,

I'm looking for some fisherman type people to be testers / guinea pigs of a sort, to help me test a new outdoors / hunting / fishing website setup. I've run preliminary tests and everything seems to be working, so its stable enough to take it to the next level, but it needs a "shakedown" crew to bang on it and find any major remaining issues (if any). It's much easier to fix those during a test period, than when a site goes live and is getting thousands / tens of thousands of hits a day.

The base software is similar to UWN, but it has a lot of improvements and modifications such as integrated unlimited picture hosting with forum support as well as a bunch of other "nicety" mods behind the scenes to make things easier to use / more secure.
If you want to take part and help test, or even take a peek or make suggestions, it is all welcome.

The url is: www.UtahSportsmen.com

Thanks!

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks good so far to me.Will you have links to UWN? BFT does not ,and thats why I dont go there.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Will you have a link to UWN? Sorry Dallan I posted this twice


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Upon first look your font size changes when clicking between pages. The font on your front page is nicely sized and easy to read. Then when I click on a thread the font turns smaller and I have to strain my eyes to read it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Looks good so far to me.Will you have links to UWN? BFT does not ,and thats why I dont go there.


Absolutely.

One of the near term goals is to create and maintain a catagory based list of other hunting / fishing / outdoors related websites. I'd also like to build a contact list of local businesses such as fishing supplies, gun shops, taxidermists etc. So many times we see people asking for a recommended gunsmith, taxidermist etc, it would be nice to point them at a single spot where they can get their answers.

Great feedback, thanks.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Will you have a link to UWN? Sorry Dallan I posted this twice


Heh its fine. Most of the issues I will address over at US (or in PM's) as I dont want to disrupt the forum discussion.... BUT this is a important point, I absolutely do want to support other utah based websites, businesses and supplier in whatever way I can.

One of the near term goals is to create and maintain a catagory based list of other hunting / fishing / outdoors related websites. I will build a contact list of local businesses such as fishing supplies, gun shops, taxidermists etc. So many times we see people asking for a recommended gunsmith, taxidermist etc, it would be nice to point them at a single spot where they can get their answers.

Great feedback, thanks.

-DallanC


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Seems to work just fine. PHPbb3 is one of my favorite forum platforms.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Equiptment?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is not big game related so I moved it to the Trading post.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Make sure that you spell check. Equipment is misspelled. On the site it is spelled "Equiptment"


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks great, and so far with out the ads I like it. I hope you don't plan on putting ads all over it. I know there are fees with most web sites but this one has just gone over board. I almost hate coming here now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BradN said:


> Make sure that you spell check. Equipment is misspelled. On the site it is spelled "Equiptment"


Haha, nice catch. More reasons to not code past 1am.

-DallanC


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I just saw another typo - (if your looking for more) on you slogan in the banner: great is spelled "greate"


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I haven't checked the site, but being a grammar snob I noticed svmoose's quote above uses the incorrect form of 'your', which is possessive; 'you're' is the contraction for 'you are'.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

ATV's, UTV's, Snowmobiles, Motorcycles

Should not use the possessive form, use plural instead...

ATVs, UTVs, ...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gumbo said:


> I haven't checked the site, but being a grammar snob I noticed svmoose's quote above uses the incorrect form of 'your', which is possessive; 'you're' is the contraction for 'you are'.


Holy crap that gets on my nerves! "Your welcome" "Look over their!"

Its like people never learned a thing about grammar in elementary :roll:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Gumbo said:


> I haven't checked the site, but being a grammar snob I noticed svmoose's quote above uses the incorrect form of 'your', which is possessive; 'you're' is the contraction for 'you are'.


Seriously?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Gumbo said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't checked the site, but being a grammar snob I noticed svmoose's quote above uses the incorrect form of 'your', which is possessive; 'you're' is the contraction for 'you are'.
> ...


Fixed the "Its" for ya


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheesh Dallan. Coming on here to get input on your new forum is akin to asking your wife to help you pick out a new girlfriend! I know that flies in some parts of Utah. But kind of awkward. ;-)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Swaner said:



> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Gumbo said:
> ...


Fixed the "you" for you.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanx!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL you guys crack me up 


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll sign up if you let me advertise my business there free of charge and I get to put all my posts in Big Game for the most exposure.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Swaner said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Gumbo said:
> ...


Ha ha thats a good one for auto correct. It usually catches that one. I hate responding to threads via smart phone


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know it doesnt really matter much. but how about when clicking on a subforum, like waterfowl for instance, have a picture of waterfowl up next to the US instead of a antelope or elk ect ect.. just a thought. Looks great!

The Gee


----------

